# How to run wires?



## atvracer33 (Dec 22, 2008)

Im getting ready to put my subs in my goat, and I was wondering if anyone could post pics of how they ran their amp wires. Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I removed the lower door trim and the back end of the car to run my wires and install speakers. I see if I can find some pictures, I don't think I took any in good detail.


----------

